

Nokia losing the battle for apps - kgp
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2010-06-13/nokia-loses-battle-for-apps-as-iphone-android-snare-developers.html

======
melling
They need to adopt Android. There aren't enough developers to support more
than 2 or 3 platforms really well. Microsoft might be the 3rd.

